# E27 LED vs E27 CFL



## jfuller1988 (Feb 3, 2017)

The setup that I visited this week was using 9 clip on light E27 light sockets hanging from the celling of the room by there wire. With 5x 150w 5500k CFL's, and  4x 100w 2700k CFL's for veg. I was wondering if I could use the  E27 led lights inserted of the CFL's to lower power draw and increase the linens?

view my blog on growing plants at www.growinmaine.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

:huh:

Sorry my friend, ,but your confusing me. You have a thread about your grow/blog already.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2017)

E27 just basically designates the base size and has little to do with actual bulb size.  Also in growing, the equivalent wattage size is immaterial.  You have to use actual wattage when figuring CFL wattage needs.  So, rather than 100W and 150W, we are talking about an actual wattage of about 23W and 40W respectively, or about 300 actual watts (about 17000 lumens).

I understand wanting to keep power usage down, but cannabis is a high energy plant and to get any kind of real yield after your 4 months of taking daily care of the plant, you are going to need/better light.  Check out different type of lighting.  Be wary of You Tube videos that claim extraordinary stuff--anybody can make anything look like they want it to.  Your yield is directly tied to the amount and type of light you use...and this is a 4 month process.


----------

